# Post your flat bar commuter.



## Johnny K (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's mine:

http://johnfkarrasch.blogspot.com/2010/07/road-bike-stuff.html

Next!


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

*Just bought it!*

After I brought it home I added headlight & blinkie, two bottle cages, frame pump and left mirror...










Fenders are on order. I'll probably pull those wheel reflectors and run Lightweights ( https://www.lightweights.org ).

She'll be my commuter (3.5 mile ride each way to the car lot). With 27 speeds, a carbon fork, and disk brakes, she'll be a good runner (Fuji Absolute 2.0).

Suggestions on a rear rack (since it has disk brakes)?


----------



## AlmostQuick (Jan 18, 2010)

^^^ Nice bikes, both.

Here's my fair weather commuter, a 2005 Marin Lucas Valley that I got a great deal on because I bought it new in 2007.



















Changes include Ergon GR2 magnesium grips with bar ends, 700x28 Continental Gatorskins, Forte Carve pedals and Nashbar frame bag. Pedal On!


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm rolling these nitto flat bars (vertically flat, horizontally bent). They are really awesome!


----------

